# Kajun Sportsman Tourament



## deckhand (Nov 8, 2008)

I'm fishing with Strike Two. We're leaving Thursday morning and I can't wait to get away from work and fish! Ken


----------



## Jamielu (Jan 16, 2008)

We'll be headin' down Thursday morning - got two driving over from P'cola to fish with us. I passed Fish Dancer on I-10 back in Biloxi (I'm headed to Pensacola now). Looks like the pros are already on their way! Y'all have a safe trip, and we'll see you there!


----------



## Huff (Jan 17, 2008)

well I am already here!.... just on a crewboat!.. look forward to seeing all the boys from home over here!


----------



## Strictly Bizness (Oct 2, 2007)

good luck to all the locals going over. i hope thata div 7 team wins this tournament and keeps it here at home!! team Hit Man is taking the weekend off. ya'll have fun catch a fatty!!!!


----------



## deckhand (Nov 8, 2008)

> *TeamAwareness (5/31/2009)*well I am already here!.... just on a crewboat!.. look forward to seeing all the boys from home over here!


Any idea on the condition of docks or a connection for a slip? Ken


----------



## Huff (Jan 17, 2008)

not real sure. i havent got off our boat and explored Fourchon area. we just got sent to Venice in the middle of the night so it doesnt even look like we will be back over there for the weekend.


----------

